# Worried about my angel.... strange scale coating?



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Just saw this today... was not like this yesturday

No other fish in the tank are showing this at all including the other 9 angels in the tank.

She has this weird layer on her scales. No change in behaviour, her colour is still as dark as ever. hes eating and appears happy but I'm just worried about this strange occurance.

Has anyone see this before?


































thank you for looking!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like a slimecoat issue?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

ya it does, but why is it only this fish???


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

weak fish. Do a water testing.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I actually don't have a master test kit, just PH, KH and GH

PH 6.5, KH 1, GH 11 

I just added some neutral buffer to bring my PH and KH up a bit and raised the temp to 80, we'll see what happens. 

I should also note that I did a big water change yesterday


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

you could try a salt bath or dip


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I agree using salt will not do any harm. Maybe give it a vodka dosing.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Before you do anything, please check your water parameter like anmonia and nitrite and nitrate level. 

Fish gets stress easily by water quality. A weaker fish will get affected first. So if you can elimate that it is not your water, then you can look into something else... perhaps your fish is getting stressed by other angels, not getting enough food, or disease.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks charles, will do... i'm not doing anything drastic to stress them out more, but I will go get some more test kits


----------

